# Whistler Snowshoeing Groupon



## BevL (Dec 10, 2012)

Title says it all.  Good until the end of February.

I've never tried snowshoeing but it might be something different for anyone heading up there in the next few months.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/blackcomb-snowmobile-3


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 10, 2012)

BevL said:


> Title says it all.  Good until the end of February.
> 
> I've never tried snowshoeing but it might be something different for anyone heading up there in the next few months.
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/blackcomb-snowmobile-3



Even at a 50% discount, that's still quite the sum to pay for just a one hour guided walk in the bush when most trails are free.  Great winter activity though, and yesterday I got my shoes out of the basement into the garage and ready to go!


----------



## BevL (Dec 10, 2012)

Could be and I expect you could find somewhere to rent snowshoes if you're so inclined.

I don't do anything where my feet get cold - LOL - but thought I'd pass it on.  

Hope you have a good time.


----------

